# 5D mkII upgrade with a mkIII or 1Dx



## pakosouthpark (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love to buy the, soon to come, 5d mk III BUT the world hasn't helped me with that..

so I will probably buy a 2nd hand 5D mk II. but now the question is, for the mkII owners: are you waiting for the 1Dx or the 5d mkIII to upgrade your camera?

cheers guys and girls if there are any


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 28, 2012)

"Focus on Imaging 2012

Sunday 4th- Wednesday 7th March
109 We are pleased to announce that Canon will be exhibiting at Focus on Imaging 2012.

Come and visit us on stand L26, where we will be showcasing our fantastic range of Digital SLR cameras, including the recently launched EOS-1D X and the award winning and highly coveted EOS 5D Mark II. "

Note this extract from the Canon UK web site. They will be showcasing the 5D2 along with the 1DX - that's their star billing.

I have 2 x 5D2's but have thought seriously of trading them in for something with better ISO and focusing. I've discovered i'm more of an action shooter than a stills shooter. Love the 5D2 to pieces, as much as i loved the A1 - but i want a little bit more focusing control in low light.

The second 1 is only 5 months old and has been out of the box once to register 67 shots! That should recoup most of its outlay if i sell now 

We could all be waiting a fair bit of time for the elusive 5D3, even if announced on 7th Feb 2012...


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 28, 2012)

If the rumors turn out to be true I can see that a lot of people may go for the 5DIII - which might be a great opportunity to pick up a second 5DII body. I'm personally happy with it as is.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 30, 2012)

waiting for the 5D3s
and then i'll see how the AF is etc before deciding if i keep the 5D2s or sell them and get more 5D3s


----------



## JR (Jan 30, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> ... but now the question is, for the mkII owners: are you waiting for the 1Dx or the 5d mkIII to upgrade your camera?



For now I plan to upgrade with the 1DX. While the rumored 5DmkIII specs seem very exciting (maybe it will be my second body) I am still confident the metering system of the 1DX (not very sexy so no one talks about it but this alone will be powered by a Digit 4 processor!) as well as its ISO performance will be superior to the 5DmkIII.

So for now my plan is to go for the 1DX. I may revise this plan if the ISO performance of the 5DmkIII is on par with the 1DX and if it has the 61 point AF system - which to be honest is very unlikely on both counts!

Jacques


----------



## EOBeav (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got my 5DmkII, so anybody who wants it will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 30, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> I would love to buy the, soon to come, 5d mk III BUT the world hasn't helped me with that..
> 
> so I will probably buy a 2nd hand 5D mk II. but now the question is, for the mkII owners: are you waiting for the 1Dx or the 5d mkIII to upgrade your camera?
> 
> cheers guys and girls if there are any



I had been waiting for the 5D3 for almost a year but eventually decided to get a 1D4 instead. Did not regret my decision so far. (I value speed and additional reach through crop more than FF)


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 30, 2012)

funny it looks like it is 50/50. 
also to join in the race people are talking about a new range called 3D. you guys think it will be a possible camera?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 30, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> funny it looks like it is 50/50.
> also to join in the race people are talking about a new range called 3D. you guys think it will be a possible camera?



If I read it right there will be an upgrade body with a larger sensor for those with the 7D.


----------



## motorhead (Jan 30, 2012)

No, as I've only just bought a new mark2 I will not be hurrying to replace it with anything at all.

But I don't understand much of the excitement over the 1Dx. It is a very nice camera, of that there is no doubt. But its not any kind of replacement for the 1Ds3 or 5D2.

Now give me a 60 something AF point, eye-controlled full frame 3D and you would need to fight me to be first in the queue.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 30, 2012)

motorhead said:


> But I don't understand much of the excitement over the 1Dx. It is a very nice camera, of that there is no doubt. But its not any kind of replacement for the 1Ds3 or 5D2.



Why shouldn't the 1DX be a replacement for the 1Ds3 or 5D2?

Its strengths are the others weaknesses - AF, high iso etc

The only percieved downside is the reduction of mps from 21 to 18. However in practical terms the increased IQ (Canons view) will end up with better images as those extra mps are not really essential for all but a tiny minority.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 2, 2012)

and what kind of price will you guys sell the 5D2 for?


----------

